# frequent reboots, cannot stop updates, cannot reset, bsod



## angelgabbby (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi,
I turned on my other laptop & it was running really laggy however my internet speed was great. After restarting a couple of times I went & noticed that it was catching up on updates (it had been a month or two since I had used that laptop. The problem was though it kept showing it was updating, then would restart & say it was updating the same update (KB4103727). After about a day of this I realized I couldnt even pause the updates (the slider is greyed out). Later the folling day I realized it had officially failed that update but was stuck on another (kb4093112, which it also finally officially failed & moved on to being stuck on feature 1803). Also the computer was getting slower & slower and would freeze often. If left alone it would reboot ALOT. I know it blue screened a few times too. I have tried to stop updates via services, the microsoft hide updates tool to keep it from temporarily installing specific updates, from regedit, & even from command, however it won't (it says it cannot stop service). Since it now has gotten so progressively worse that it reboots often (usually about the time the current update its stuck on, feature 1803, gets at 24%), we tried to reset it but it ended up telling us it couldnt reset. I've ran the windows troubleshooters (though it usually reboots before done). I've tried everything I've found to do.
This hard drive is partitioned & has windows 7 on the other partition. When using Windows 7 on it, I haven't had any problems. It even updated it just fine. It also worked just fine when I last used it (before this episode lately). But even as I was typing this, it got to 24% on the feature update again, and blue screened, this time saying "CRITICAL PROCESS DIED" again. Other bluescreen errors I seen it give a day or so ago were "KERNAL DATA INPAGE ERROR" and "MEMORY-something". 
I know I'm forgetting some other stuff that I tried so if you need any more info I will try to answer asap. Thanks alot for your time & assistance.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Go to the Windows search box and type CMD (wait until the blue box pops up above that says "Command Prompt" Right click on the blue area "command prompt" and click "run as administrator" click "yes" to the popup notification. Type in the command prompt Window : sfc /scannow (let that run until completion) Then, next, try the steps listed in this video. I would suggest disabling all anti-virus and anti-malware programs before doing the steps in this video..


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Have you tried rolling back to the previous Windows version? There are still a lot of issues that need to be worked out with the latest release. Paul's advice on uninstalling any third party antivirus programs is good and a step further is to perform a *clean boot* to remove most software and services from running before updating. I also highly recommend making an image backup before upgrading with Macrium reflect or similar.


----------

